

Ask HN: Best option for networking power outlets? - webappsecperson

I&#x27;m trying to find a way to remotely - either through a wired hook-up or wireless signal - control a power outlet.<p>Basically, my ideal setup would be an ethernet or bluetooth controlled plug-in that I could attach to a wall outlet and pass other connections through. I don&#x27;t want it to have its own software or independent remote though, since I&#x27;m trying to hack this into a larger app I&#x27;m building with the Kinoma Create.<p>Does anyone have any ideas for a cost-effective version? I&#x27;d love to be able to do my entire (small) apartment, with about 5-6 total outlets in use, for under $200 dollars. I also don&#x27;t want to electrocute myself!<p>Thanks HN.
======
lovelearning
[Disclaimer: I'm only an amateur electronics hobbyist. The idea below may get
me LOL'd at by the experts and get you electrocuted!]

If I were doing this, I would build the power outlet myself using an ESP8266
programmable wifi module and a 110V AC to 3.3V DC switching power supply
module.

ESP8266 can connect to your wifi network, and run a TCP socket server, or a
web server to receive HTTP commands. Your phone/tablet sends commands to it
over your wifi network using TCP or HTTP.

Connection would be like :

110V AC -> switching supply -> 3.3V DC -> powers ESP8266 always on -> switches
a relay to supply or cut power at the output side

Cost: An ESP8266 is around $3 and switching module is around $6 on aliexpress.

------
nimajalali
Ubiquitis mFi line of products. Each wall outlet cost ~$60, little over your
budget but it's a great product.
[https://www.ubnt.com/mfi/inwall/](https://www.ubnt.com/mfi/inwall/)

